# San Francisco Bike Expo this weekend!



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 11, 2011)

Too darn late for anyone but locals, but the San Francisco Bike Expo is happening at the Cow Palace this weekend-
http://sfbikeexpo.com/
I went maybe 4 years ago and it was fun- a lot of Industry stuff, and a pretty good swap meet as well.  Somehow I missed it the last three years...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 12, 2011)

Not a bad day at the expo- found a local machinist who makes bike parts, some random bits from the swap meet- steel cantilevers of unknown origin, bull moose bars I've been looking for and some GB stems.  Soma Oppy toe clips in hideous colors must be a real dog on the market- I picked up  a couple pair of powder blue ones for $4.00/set.  Actually great vintage looking toe clips.  Either strip the powder coat off or paint over it.  Unfortunately they are not chromed under the powder coat...  Not a lot of old stuff available.  One table of NOS 1970's Schwinn bits, another of balloooner lights but mostly modern stuff.  I'll try to go next year, and it will be running tomorrow, November 13 as well at the Cow Palace.


----------

